# Beth Kaplan Resigns From GNC



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Beth Kaplan Resigns From GNC by Scott Welch Big news in the US supplement retail scene as Beth Kaplan (pictured on left), President and Chief Merchandising and Marketing Officer, has resigned from GNC after 3 1/2 years as a member of the senior management team. Beth was the women who prepared GNC for its recent [...]

*Read More...*


----------

